# 37 years old, 1.12 AMH and first cycle at IVF!!!



## kikiluvshoes

hi guys,

Any encouragement.... the doctor at the Fertility Unit was not very hopefull!!! I think she wanted to prepare me for the worst though!!

Kikiluvshoes


----------



## the_gruffalo

Hi,

I'm 33 with AMH of 1.2 and my antral follicle count is really low too.  However, even on the long protocol I still got 5 eggs, two of which fertilised and were transferred back.  Unfortunately I didn't get pregnant on that attempt but still see the fact that I got to embryo transfer as a real positive.

I've since changed clinics and am going to have another try with what my consultant calls the flare protocol which he thinks is better for someone with low AMH levels.  My new clinic has a success rate of 50% for ladies with normal AMH and success rates of 33% for women with my AMH so, although I haven't had any treatment yet I still feel really positive, as does my consultant.  

A lot of consultants can be quite negative about the whole low AMH thing, but it is quite a new test and we don't know how many women with levels similar to ours get pregnant naturally when they don't have other factors affecting their fertility (for example dodgy tubes in my case).

As the old cliche says, 'it only takes one' so fingers crossed you'll be successful.

Gill


----------



## kikiluvshoes

hi Gill,

Thank you for your reply, I am going for my scan on Wednesday and hopefully will have eggs too!!! I am doing ivf cos i have endometriosis!! Lets hope it all works out for us both! Let me know how your new treatment goes  

Take care

Kikiluvshoes


----------



## fairywings

Hi again Kikiluvshoes! 

I sent you some links in your other post on this thread hun, which should help! I won't post them again, or you will get sick of me  If you can't find them though, let me know!! 

Love fairywings xx


----------



## kikiluvshoes

hi Gill,

I have just had my scan and after 9 days of stimulation, no follicules  , just had a blood test to check my FHS level. You said in your message about clinic which specialize in women with low AMH levels, would you tell me the name of that clinique please. 

Thanks

Kikiluvshoes xx


----------



## turtle32

Hi,
I'm 32 and have AMH of 0.71 and FSH of 13.  I got 12 eggs on my first round.
Ask your consultant if you can change the treatment you are on, some consultants only tell you the basics and they need questionning - especially if it hasn't worked first time round.  Demand answers from them!
Best of luck xx


----------



## LYNZ31

hello ladies,

It is so nice to read your posts and interesting too! As this is the first time I have really had any contact with people 'like me'...  I am 31 with am AMH of 9.94 still pretty low and devestating to hear back in July.  My FSH is about 15 I think - but have given up counting as it went up fairly dramatically in a year!  What I wanted to say to you was I had ICSI for the first time in July 09 - they got 6 eggs 4 fertilised, we had 2 of good quality, 1 fair and the other was no good, so no frosties.  I did become pregnant with Twins but devestated when there were complications and I some how developed a womb infection.  I gave birth to my two little boys at 18 and a half weeks.  That is my story so far.  But reading your posts helps me feel positivity.  After this experience I felt as though I might as well give up and stop trying - because know one i.e. consultants etc has explained really what 9,94 means except low fertility.  I had basically written myself off and have even sent for adoption packs.  
Thank you xxx
Also want to send Kikluvshoes a big warm cuddle - I feel your sadness xxx
Lyns xxx


----------



## turtle32

Hi
There are different measurements for AMH and different clinics using different ones.  My clinic gave me a chart showing my age vs AMH level and what to expect.  Yesterday at my follow up appointment he said although i didn't get a BFP, they are pleased with my results and now have more data on me.  I think I am lucky (touch wood) with my consultant as he explains everything in a language I understand!!
Don't give up hope, if you were trying nauturally FSH and AMH wouldn't come into the equation!
Good luck to you all and here's hoping 2010 is a good year for us all.
x


----------



## kikiluvshoes

A bit of hope  

After 9 days of stimulation of 375mg of Gonal F (only 2 follicules, 5mm and 6mm and FSH has not improve and is at 73), we decided to carry on with the treatment eventhough we were told that my body was not responding to the treatment and my 2 other option was egg donor or adoption. Day 13 of Gonal F, 1 follicule grew to 9.3mm and FSH 275. Today new scan follicule is now 14.1mm and other one is 9.1mm with FSH 654. On Friday i will have a scan and if everything is ok then egg recovery on Monday or Tuesday 
What ever happen and i know there is still a long way to go i am glad i persisted with the treatment and have faith that my body is responding and that keep me positive!!!! 

kikiluvshoes


----------



## the_gruffalo

Hi Kiki,

Sorry, I've only just seen your post as I've been on holiday.  

I know how distressing it is to go for a scan to discover a poor response to the drugs.  I was originally on the long protocol with the downregulation nasal spray and 150 units of gonal F.  The second time round I  was still on the long protocol but with 300 units of gonal F which is when I produced the 5 eggs.  The clinic I now think I'm going to try is Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine as they do the flare protocol which seems to store up the follicles using drugs then take advantage of natural flare up of hormones coupled with stimulation hormones.  Sorry, I realise that's a really vauge description, but I will find out more about it when I go for my planning appointment next Friday and will post again then.  I think quite a few clinics offer this type of treatment so you wouldn't need to come to Glasgow.

However, hopefully by the time I have my appt you will have at least one embryo back in its rightful place so you won't need the info!

I'm keeping it all crossed for you, hope Monday is a good day for you.


Gill xx


----------



## kikiluvshoes

hi Gill,

Thanks for your message  . Hope you had a lovely holiday. Thanks for all the info.
I am having my scan tomorrow, hope i have more follicules. I am so glad i did not listen to the doc and follow my heart. Wish they were a bit more positive. I will keep in touch and let you know how tomorrow goes. Hope your app goes well too next Friday.
Speak soon

Kiki xx


----------



## Jammybabe

Hi Ladies

I couldn' t let this go by without letting you know our new protocol...I don' t know about you all but the various protocols out there confuse me and for reasons still unknown and unclear, I still have not idea why I was put on a long protocol despite my age! Why was I downregulated when my ovaries were already starting to slow down..
I am nearly 44, never had a child or tried naturally, DH had vasectomy > 15 yrs ago so IVF/ICSI it is...AMH 3.4, normal FSH levels. I know everyone' s case is so different but put it this way there seem to be so many  different ways to skin a cat this may be useful info for someone out there!
We had one cycle of IVF Sep09 and have waited til now to review options again...

We saw another consultant up North yesterday ...found him very helpful and clear in his explanations...came up with ovarian priming..involves back to back use of 2 cycles and builds on the follicle number produced in the first cycle adding them to those produced from a second cycle.
The first cycle follicles are put 'on hold' by taking a course of tablets from D5 (21 days so if cycle = 26 days start on D5) , then wait for next cycle to start and then put on stims such as menopur (not high dose) for approx 10 days depending on cycle length. An antagonist is taken think it began with a C name (not an agonist). Usual maturation of follicles is administered then usual wait for EC and ET.
  
We were advised yesterday that the Long protocol for an older woman like me (all things onsidered) is pointless. No need to take higher drug doses as half the drug is sufficient any higher will not produce more eggs and can affect quality. By combining the follicles from 2 cycles gives a better chance of more eggs of sufficient quality to choose the best for fertilisation/ET. 

I am still researching other clinics and would be interested if anyone has any other protocols or similar ones prescibed and their results..it seems only 20% of clinic in the UK follow this one - but where else?
I was also advised to boost folic acid for a women older than 37 (but check this age yourself) to 5mg, 4 is too low.

Hope this helps.


----------



## the_gruffalo

Hi Kiki,

Hope yesterday went well for you and that you are okay.



Hi Jammybabe,

What you are describing sounds similar to what was explained to me at Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine and sounds really interesting.  It was all a bit much for me to take in on my last consultation (all I could focus on was the fact that I'm 33 and my AMH was 1.2!) but I will make sure I know exactly what the proposed treatment protocol for me is when I go on Friday and post again then.

I am constantly amazed at the medical profession and the way that they think of new treatment programmes to try, and of course the ladies who agree to try new treatments out.



Gill xx


----------



## dee75

Ladies thanks so much for your posts-I am so grateful for finding this site and your messages....I am 34, proceeding with IVF cycle next week becuase of my hubby's low sperm count, I have always had regular periods and had my ORT test last week, believing all would be well with me, and was so shocked to find out on Friday my reserves were very low (3 / 11.2) I am feeling very confused and upset and the way the doctor told me was almost like I should give up....but I am so encouraged to read I am not alone and I should not give up and to be positive. Anyone had any experiences with CRGH clinic in London? Is there anything I can do to give myself the best chance? I have been so streesed-Anyone tried acupuncture? 

D x


----------



## Jammybabe

Hi Dee75,
you are in the same position as me by all accounts only younger and your AMH is slightly lower but don' t be disheartened! Having done my research and depending where you live and will travel to, I would have a look at the Northwest fert group - I can give you the name of a consultant we saw separately as not sure we can name names on this sort of site. He seemed positive about a relatively low AMH but I know he maybe has a cut off level at which he would give the protocol I am having. On the plus side he did ask me if I was regular and this maybe of some help in which protocol he recommends and whether he would do 2 back to back cycles, could give you a good chance too. I am not an expert just trying to help with questions to ask! this is a new protocol I believe and carried ouy by relatively few clinics but listen to him first. He always answers his emails fully and could give you some idea before you even think of seeing him. He is available occasionally in London as well as Manchester.  
Also had good feedback and impressed with CARE Nottingham and the ARGC London...if its your first cycle I would go and talk to at least 2 clinics I wish I had! They ask for detailed completion of forms which is good and everyone I spoke to was very pleasant and helpful. Read the small print about what they offer in their packages it can vary and I know its not what we want to discuss but check if there is a refund policy if you don' t make EC - Northwest offer one and its the only place I have found so far..then you can have another go with money saved and the lessons learned from that cycle are doubly saved!!!

From personal experience I think down regulating isn' t for everyone esp 'older' women (and I expect that to mean in terms of  ovarian reserve not just age) so always worth asking why the particular consultant recommends a certain protocol ask them to explain their thinking. We have learnt so much and now after a very expensive long protocol learning curve feel better armed with questions..
You also have age on your side so get on board with the research asap and meet the consultants, if I can help I will.

I am also doing acupuncture v relaxing and if you choose someone with experience of treating ladies you also can use the acupuncturist as a source of info! I wish I had done it first time then I'd have known that I had done everthing to prep my body beforehand and taken some basic supplements! There is a link somewhere on this site to a guy Daniel near Harley St cheaper than Zita West in London the link is under the acupuncture thread.  I already attend one in Burgess Hill also very good!
All the best but do your research!
Jammy


----------



## kikiluvshoes

Hi Gill,

Went all fine on Friday and had a scan this morning, 2 follicules, right size. Egg recovery on Wednesday morning and if all good, embryo transfer on Friday afternoon!! Excited and scared at the same time. Just done my trigger injection, needle was a bit big but it was my last injection i hope  !!!
will let you know how i get on!!
How are things with you 

Take care

kikiluvshoes xx


----------



## the_gruffalo

Hi Kiki,

That's really good news, I'm keeping everything crossed for you  .

I've got my consents appt for treatment at my new clinic on Friday and am feeling steadily more nervous- but not as nervous as you I'm sure!  

All the best tomorrow and let me know hoe it goes.

Gill xx


----------



## TANZAKSA

hi every one,  and kikiluvshoes.  i am new  on this site, and have just discoverd this forum, and am so glad and happy  that i can share my thoughts, experience  with all you guys..

basically,  me & my wife who is 39 , have just initiated our ICSI treatment, and  had our results back -  FSH -6.7 ,  LH-2.7, AMH- 0.34 !!  hence were a bit  dishearted really, so i decided to browse the web for some info and support really!! ,  doc is confident and  said i can expect 1- maybe 3 eggs.... hence wife is a bit upset  as it is our 1st time for the ICSI procedure -  hoping  for a miracle really! wish us luck please


----------



## dee75

Thanks so much for all your advice, it has certainly helped and will keep you posted-good luck to everyone in this journey 

D x


----------



## rebecca71

Hi,
I've been reading your comments and wonder if you can give me some advice. Just joined the site and not quite sure how it works yet!!
I have just got my AMH results and my was 1.92 I am going to see my consul again on tue but have a feeling it will be quite negative.
what type of questions should I be asking to start IVF? I am so confused.


----------

